# Tepotzlan



## Vortexijah (Oct 20, 2009)

I have heard Tepotzlan is a nice place to live. Anyone currently living there? Right now I am in D.F., but I am thinking of relocating to Tepotzlan. 

I would be interested in finding out how one goes about looking for an apartment in Mexico? Is there a particular newspaper that lists apartments for rent? 

Is there a regular metro or bus from D.F. to Tepotzlan?

Any information about Tepotzlan and how I can find an apartment there, would be most appreciated. 

Many thanks. 

Vortexijah


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Vortexijah said:


> I have heard Tepotzlan is a nice place to live. Anyone currently living there? Right now I am in D.F., but I am thinking of relocating to Tepotzlan.
> 
> I would be interested in finding out how one goes about looking for an apartment in Mexico? Is there a particular newspaper that lists apartments for rent?
> 
> ...


Ig you Google it, you'll find a ton of stuff.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Very small town that gets inundated with people from DF and Cuernavaca on weekends. I mean as you enter town everyone is selling parking places on their property. Fun to visit but I wouldn't want to live there


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Tepotzlan does get inundated on weekends as an hour from Mexico City and 20 minutes from Cuernavaca and it is strongly suggested that on weekends that rooms be booked well in advance. You can get there by regularly scheduled buses from Terminal de Sur and Terminal Poniente. There are not many expats but those that are there are typically artists or into mysticism. Seems like a great place to visit but a strange place to live. 
It also has a reputation for very strong civic pride that tends to reject outside development so not sure what the options would be.


----------



## Vortexijah (Oct 20, 2009)

*Continuing Tepotzlan*

Still confused about how one searches for an apartment in Mexico. This seems like a very big mystery. Please advise. 

I do need a place, absolutely no more than 1.5 away from D.F. The bus sounds fine. I do not work a regular schedule in D.F., but am called in occasionally. Generally speaking, for me, the more nature, and the more "small town feel" the better. If anyone knows of a better choice, please let me know. 

Where I am staying now, we have a large Tiangis twice a week, so I'm used to the flood of cars twice a week. 

I'm a musician and mystical writer by trade, so obviously Tepotzlan sounds like a good fit. May I please ask, why the influx of people from D.F. on weekends . . . what's the draw?

Thanks for the tip about looking Tepotzlan up on Google. I practically live on Google; don't know why it didn't occur to me. 

The mention about civic pride and outside development . . . I'm just one expat looking for an apartment. Was this code for "they don't like outsiders"? 

Many thanks for all your answers . . . this is most helpful! 

Vortexijah


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

The best way to find places is to go there and look. Tepotzlan is only one hour by bus from DF. My suggest is to go during the week when not crowded and walk the streets. It isn't a big place. I'm sure that you will see multiple Se Renta signs. 
Then before I sign up, I would go back on a weekend to see if you can handle that 52 times a year.
I guess people go there for the same reasons there is a multi mile backup to Montauk or the Jersey Shore as New Yorkers flee the city. Tepotzlan also has a wonderful pyramid as well as a large folkloric market on weekends.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Try Cuernavaca Ads Yahoo group
CuernAds : Cuernavaca Ads Email Exchange

Most ads come from Cuernavaca papers or real estate sites. Anything you find on a commercial site will be more expensive. Best to be there and ask around


----------

